# New piano piece, "After Rain"



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Really, it was raining when I started to compose this piece, but then stopped, and there was a very special mood in the air.


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fnew-piano-piece-after-rain


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ aleazk, I found the piece to be very evocative of a passing storm, albeit the stormy and dark ending suggesting it might soon be returning. Congratulations on a very mood-inducing, atmospheric composition! :cheers:


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

eye of the storms at the end there eh? you should make this into a solo piano tone poem


----------

